# Diesel CEL Code - Oxygen Sensor Slow Response Bank 1



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

What's your build date? (I have had no probs with mine. IIRC it has a 4/13 build)


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> What's your build date? (I have had no probs with mine. IIRC it has a 4/13 build)


August 2, 2013


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

vwgtiglx said:


> This CEL occurred twice after highway travel immediately after decelerating when getting off. The CEL was reset by 2 different dealers 3 times now and has still recurred again. The Oxygen Sensor part required is on an unavailable status since Nov. 2013. This has not affected the driveability of the car. A TSB was issued by GM for this problem. I have 5700 mi. on it so far. There is a no apparent solution other than waiting for a new, revised part to become available from GM to fix the problem. Some other of you previously reported NOx Sensor issues which were solved with the currently available parts being replaced. I was wondering if anyone else had this Oxygen Sensor issue with their Cruze Diesel? This all occurred in the past 3 weeks.


thanks for the info I`am going to search that TSB at work tomorrow.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

fortunately it doesn't put your car in limp mode. It puts your car in a closed loop and it doesn't seem to effect the mileage which makes me wonder what good is all this stuff anyway.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Do you know the number? I get a CEL every now and then too. (To be expected with a tune)


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> Do you know the number? I get a CEL every now and then too. (To be expected with a tune)


The car is in today at the dealer for service. We will have to wait and see what they come up with.


----------

